# above the B



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

im looking for some tips. A friend and I want to go deer hunting saterday for a couple hours. we want to go up behind the B and see ifd we can get a deer. we both are looking for are first bow kill. we are not looking for a monster. We dont know where to realy go look up there for soem deer. so if you any you can give me some tips where to go look and maybe be able to get a deer that would be great. im not looking for any one honey holes just soem are to look in.You can pm if you would like thanks.


----------



## mr_sweeten (Nov 13, 2007)

If you head up 400N in Bountiful and hang a left at the top of the hill at the 4 way stop, that road will take you all the way up to the GWT at the top. Early season, I like to still hunt those pines up top. This time of year, just about anywhere in the scrub below snow line will work. Stick to the North facing slopes of some of the deeper draws- They'll be migrating down soon, and they provide good cover. Seldom do I see any monsters, But there are decent spikes up to smallish three points in some of those draws. The big boys tend to bed down on completely bare, rocky S. facing slopes. They're nearly impossible to approach, and when you do, you wind up at an odd shooting angle- downhill, with the sun in your eyes. Good luck- I know they're in there, I've just had all the fun I can stand dragging the SOB's out.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

> Good luck- I know they're in there, I've just had all the fun I can stand dragging the SOB's out.


+100000000 That is why we have started with the bone em skin and cut them into steaks and pack them out method.

He gives good ideas. Try hiking the Parish trail up from centerville up. it puts you on top of centerville canyon HINT HINT. The fire road is also a great place to try. This time of year is also great if you hike up the pole line above the temple. The deer are still surpiseingly high up there right now. The biggest thing to remeber about that area is to glass then re glass then do it again. If you think you see something most of the time you do.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks guy for the help. so should we just find a nice trail and hike up in from there?thank i we pland on hunting some of the steep canyons but was not for shure yet. thanks guys your have helped me out.


----------



## mr_sweeten (Nov 13, 2007)

I've heard of the Parish trail, but have yet to locate its source. How do I get to it?

Oh- the season is over now, but the back side of Bountiful canyon, W of hardscrabble, holds tons of Grouse. if you're really good at playin' *****, it's a real hoot trying to bag fool hens with a bow. Just a thought.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks. im hookingup with kelly from this form and he going to take us out. it sound like it going to be fun cant wait.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Kelly is a good person to go with. I wish I could have gone with him or dave though out the year.



> I've heard of the Parish trail, but have yet to locate its source. How do I get to it?


The top of it is closed now, but it is on skyline drive. There is a big pulloff on both sides of the road. A little atv road winds down to the north of it. There is a little sign that tells you where it starts. The bottom starts in centerville. Sorry do not know the street address just know how to get there. You can also access it by driveing the fire road from the B.


----------



## BULL_KRZY (Nov 11, 2007)

Where did you end up hunting today and how was it? I had a banner day on the Front - no blood -not even a shot, but was 100 yds from the biggest buck I have seen this year - just had no way to get any closer! I hope I can find him tomorrow morning. Saw plenty of great bucks AND plenty of does!  

To get to the Parrish Creek trail from the Centerville side (I'm a Centerville boy) go east on Parrish Lane - left at the top of Parrish - park in the lot and hike east you can't miss it.


----------



## mr_sweeten (Nov 13, 2007)

Goin' out tomorrow for bunnies. I've had a bit of a gear hiccup and don't feel comfortable shooting at a deer with my bow. Warped limb.

Thanks for the info, though- I think I'll go 'scouting' that area soon.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

im not saying where we went it kelly spot. im nto going to hot spot his place im not that kind of person. like some other people on here.My buddy and i started off in teh moring up above the B we went up to the top and didnt see anything. so around ten we started to head down and we talked to a nother bow hunter and he seen a nice four point and was watching it. so we talked to him for a couple and tehn we head back down to the truck.We ran in to some guys that we followed up the mountion and they seen a couple does and one looked like it was hit. so we helped them out and teh does where only 50 yards from me an dmy buddy but would not give us a clear shot at them. the one doe was huge. so we looked at thema nd could tell there where just fine. so we left them load up teh bike and went and got gas and soemthing to eat befor we meet kelly and his buddy. very nice guys to.so meet with them and head to there place and man we seen deer right off teh bat. we seen around 60 deer with them and seen a realy nice two point. we hiked are butts off and had a great time. thanks kelly for taking us with you.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Glad you found some deer.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> im not saying where we went it kelly spot. im nto going to hot spot his place im not that kind of person. like some other people on here.


 :roll:

Glad you saw some deer, nice of other folks to hook you up with a spot to go.... and while I don't know for sure, I think they might have been above the B somewhere... :lol: Oh, shoot..... did I just give something away? Not that the whole post is about hunting above the B or anything. Its such a tiny area you know.... :? Some people take themselves way too seriously.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey River, we weren't above the "B" that is where he went for the morning hunt......


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Shhhhhhhh.......I think I saw you guys Sat. afternoon.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

thats cool you should have come and said hi.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I wasn't sure if it was you guys and I didn't want to ruin anyone's hunt accidentally.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

ut1031 said:


> Hey River, we weren't above the "B" that is where he went for the morning hunt......


Shhh... you weren't supposed to say anything remember?? :wink: Its just funny to me, because I got chewed for helping a guy, his dad and old buddies with info on a spot to get the old folks out but its ok for others to ask for help on the forum, then post a report about said spot but they're not like the other folks that do exactly the same thing. Double standards is how I read that. Ok for me, but not for you. :? As is apparently popular to say on the forums nowadays.... Whiskey Tango Foxtrot??


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey Tree.............next time come and say hello or at least answer your PM's.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I never got a PM?(But I'll double check) I wasn't up hunting, just had the camera and spotting scope. I did see a few bucks, but nothing huge. You guys were like a mile from me and I was almost out of gas (No lie) or I would have stomped through there.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

The last one I got was about Sat 11/10 with Pete n' Rob. Was there a different one?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

tree yea next time come by and say hi. so we can meet. Kelly was telling me about you up there. Im hoping i can get back up there with kelly when we get some snow and i fix my sights.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol: See Finn's post on the bad year.... perfect example.


----------

